# Sound waves for dummies



## FargateOne (Mar 3, 2015)

...like me...this site helps me a lot to understand a bit more:

http://www.acoustics.salford.ac.uk/feschools/waves/super.php

Animation worth 10 000 words !


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## Eric LeClair (Aug 22, 2016)

Thanks for the share bud! Looks good.


----------

